# NO crying in baseball



## cda (Aug 20, 2014)

No particiaption ribbon just real life, you win some you lose some::::

http://deadspin.com/little-league-coach-gives-great-post-game-speech-to-kid-1623699530


----------



## Alias (Aug 21, 2014)

Definitely a great speech.

Sue


----------

